# Amur Maple



## sprucegum (Nov 18, 2013)

Just wondering if Amur Maple logs are worth salvaging ? My son often takes down these for home owners they usually end up as outdoor boiler fodder to heat his shop, perhaps that is the best use for them. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 18, 2013)

amur maple is a soft maple like silver maples are. They would be good for all of the same applications as soft maple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

